# 03/28 report - Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The vis was pretty good out at the Oriskany today, around 50'. We encountered a three knot current out of the south, so we used our hands to navigate for the most part, rather than swim. I would estimate the water temp around 65 at the flight deck and a few degrees colder near the surface. I was in the water for about 75 minutes and felt cold after about 60 minutes. I had a 5mm suit on.

We saw a fair number of amberjack, a moderate number of red snapper, and a few small gag grouper. There was a pretty large school of vermillion snapper just forward of the island. I picked up an intact spiny oyster shell and gave it to the out-of-town diver/EMT who patched up my head (don't ask).

I've started to chip away at removing anchors, line, and cable from the flight deck. Made a little dent in it today.

The flight deck continues to deteriorate. Many medium-sized holes have opened up in the deck about 40' away from the island towards the port side.

There is some new wreckage on the starboard side of the island at the flight deck level. It appears to have come from the large hole opened in the island a couple of years ago.

As usual, the 'O did not disappoint. It was good dive.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice report Bryan!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the underwater view from your perspective.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I really want a chance to see this in person one day thanks for the report


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Big O*

Yes the deterioration is going to be much faster than anyone thought because this ship was 70 years old when they stripped her and sank her. What the Fed and the Fwc didn't take into account was the rate of deterioration. She will on the flight deck and lower decks collapse much sooner than they thought. The hull is so thick it will survive for decades but above it won't. There wasn't enough study done to watch the liberty ships off Alabama as they deteriorated and the hurry to economically help the diving industry off the pan handle of Florida. She is still a good wreck to see and experience but when the collapsing starts I can only hope divers watch out for the pitfalls of this wreck.
Just my 2 cents.




:whistling:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sweet!
I can handle 50ft, hope the current slacks. 
Now if I can just fall asleep before tomorrow...zzzzz


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

BTW, I'll shoot you a text when I get back in. 
May need to do a grab and go if nothing else.


----------



## #2floater (Mar 29, 2013)

Dove it last year. Will always stick out in my memories as one of the most awesome dives ever. Every diver should see it once. hope she holds up for years to come. can't wait to see it again this season.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

capt mike said:


> Yes the deterioration is going to be much faster than anyone thought...


The deck metal is very thin in the places where it is rusting through. Most of the experior is made of much thicker plate. Those areas seem to be in very good shape, with little or no sign of deterioration. I expect to be diving the 'O for many years to come.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully the visibility is that good tomorrow. Can't wait to get back out there again after being landlocked for so long.


----------

